# How to Make Inquiry Form



## mlnuwan (Jan 2, 2009)

Im not Much of a programmer but i need to create a Inquiry for to my website adding below fields. when user submitted this form i need to make a email in to my mail box how i do it 

Thanks

Name * 
Company 
Address * 

Telephone * 
Fax 
E-mail * 
Country
Inquiry


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

_Moved to Web Design and Programming for better assistance_

Depends how fancy you want to be.

Do you require input validation?
Do you have PHP installed on your server?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Try having a look for a email script on google you can use. Plenty about.


----------



## nathan_s (Nov 2, 2009)

```
<form method="post" action="contact.php"> 
<table bgcolor=#ffffcc align=center> 
<tr><td colspan=2><strong>Contact us using this form:</strong></td></tr> 
<tr><td>Department:</td><td><select name="sendto"> <option value="[email protected]">General</option> <option value="[email protected]">Support</option> <option value="[email protected]">Sales</option> </select></td></tr> 
<tr><td><font color=red>*</font> Name:</td><td><input size=25 name="Name"></td></tr> 
<tr><td><font color=red>*</font> Email:</td><td><input size=25 name="Email"></td></tr> 
<tr><td>Company:</td><td><input size=25 name="Company"></td></tr> 
<tr><td>Phone:</td><td><input size=25 name="Phone"></td></tr> 
<tr><td>Subscribe to<br> mailing list:</td><td><input type="radio" name="list" value="No"> No Thanks<br> <input type="radio" name="list" value="Yes" checked> Yes, keep me informed<br></td></tr> 
<tr><td colspan=2>Message:</td></tr> 
<tr><td colspan=2 align=center><textarea name="Message" rows=5 cols=35></textarea></td></tr> 
<tr><td colspan=2 align=center><input type=submit name="send" value="Submit"></td></tr> 
<tr><td colspan=2 align=center><small>A <font color=red>*</font> indicates a field is required</small></td></tr> 
</table> 
</form>
```
Just change whatever you don't like, however you must have serverside "contact.php"


----------

